# Presidential palace



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MB calling their supporters to the palace to show their support.

Violent clashes possible as Islamists plan 'massive' counter-demonstrations - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online

there is a sit in by the opposition in the area, expect trouble


----------

